
Show HN: Unicorn Nest – algorithmic matching with relevant VCs for fundraising - scherbak
https://unicorn-nest.com/
======
scherbak
Hello everyone.

I want to show you the tool that helps startup founders at the seed and
following stages find the VCs who would invest in their startup with the
highest probability.

Instead of searching for particular funds using certain criteria, we offer the
opposite process: you type the information about your startup, and our
algorithm will pick the ones that are most likely to invest in the startup
taking into account the criteria such as MRR, cumulative revenue, HQ location,
your sector (industry) etc. We have more than 30 000 funds in our database,
and we analyzed more than 90 000 deals to tailor our algorithm for these
needs.

Please check it out. We want to make it as good as we can. There's a ton of
work to be done, but still it's important to know that we are headed in the
right direction. I will appreciate any comments and feedback.

